# Everything turns me red/orange



## crystrill (Feb 16, 2017)

Every foundation turns me red or orange. Any suggestions? In MAC, I'm like an nc50/7.0.


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 16, 2017)

Sounds like oxidation. What foundations are doing this to you?


----------



## Sabrin (Mar 1, 2017)

Read this article. There are some tips on how to avoid this problem.


----------



## bailsquad (Mar 17, 2017)

You can try a light color foundation that suits your skin. NC40, 42 and 44 are good way to start.


----------



## elixirhtcisb (Jan 27, 2020)

hum ! It's sound so cool..


----------

